
Ethereum Is the Forefront of Digital Currency - andrewdb
https://medium.com/the-coinbase-blog/ethereum-is-the-forefront-of-digital-currency-5300298f6c75
======
methtrader
Regardless of crypto space in general, it seems to be that the relative value
between Bitcoin and Eth should be more equal-ish

